# Reconnaitre des vrai écouteurs Monster Beats by Dr. Dre



## Chris0607 (7 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis intéressé par ces écouteurs.
Par contre pour le prix un peu moins, elles valent plus de 179 neuves.

Sur Ebay, on peut trouver des très bon prix à plus de -50%.
Mais bon quelqu'un sait reconnaitre les vrais par rapport aux fausses?


----------



## Sly54 (7 Janvier 2010)

50% du prix hum 
bon, c'est peut être de l'occasion ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Janvier 2010)

Peut-être quand tu seras sourd...


----------



## demdem (8 Janvier 2010)

Les moins chers ne possèdent pas la réduction active du bruit.
Voilà.


----------



## youa (27 Janvier 2011)

Tout depend de la boite en faite, et de la qualiter biensure des ecouteur. Une fois apres avoir passer commande sur se site: http://www.allgoods.us/ 
j'avais eu un doute mais apres avoir recu ma commande j'ai realiser que ce sont bien des vrai! Donc voila mon astuce


----------



## leosurplus (19 Février 2011)

J'ai commander il y a une semaine deux monster studio sur le site dont parle youa mais depuis je n'est pas reçu ma commande. Est ce que c'est normal?? Tu as du attendre combien de temps pour ta commande??


----------



## leosurplus (7 Mars 2011)

Bonjour

j'ai bien reçu ma commande un peu longue mais pas bon maintenant je peux écouter ma music dans mon beats hehe


----------

